# Mosquito



## cranberrycrusher

Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


----------



## reelwonders

fished last night before the electricity rolled in... caught 3 shorts.....all just under 14".... they are starting to heat up...


----------



## BUCKEYEWALLEYE

It's been slow with us. Catching a couple of fish here and there.


----------



## Alleysteel

Same here far and few between


----------



## WalleyeFreak

What's the water clarity out there


----------



## Krt1911

I've been out a few times as well. No luck for me. Water conditions have been pretty good. I don't know about after this rain though.


----------



## TheShoreman

Gonna give it a go tomorrow morning. I'll report back.


----------



## Walleye 3

The water color was ok today. Walnut run was real dirty but with no wind it was not messing up the rest of the lake. Temp was 46 to 48 degrees.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Water color is great. Out now.


----------



## hailtothethief

It was pretty muddy tonight by the cemetary. Real windy. No luck on minnys


----------



## bud690

huntindoggie22 said:


> Water color is great. Out now.


Did you do any good Tim? Wanna take the boys out tonight in the kayak since the boat is down and didn't make erie today.


----------



## Bloomer

cranberrycrusher said:


> Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


----------



## Bloomer

the river off of 305 has lots of perch and catfish hitting. The kids and I caught roughly 70 perch and 5 catfish. Seen many other cats caught


----------



## Alleysteel

The river ... ? The dam /mosquito creek ?
Im not trying to be sarcastic. Thank you for sharing any information


----------



## huntindoggie22

bud690 said:


> Did you do any good Tim? Wanna take the boys out tonight in the kayak since the boat is down and didn't make erie today.


Of course.


----------



## bud690

huntindoggie22 said:


> Of course.
> View attachment 233393


Nicely done! You going up tonight?


----------



## set-the-drag

Those are nice Erie eyes looks like good eaters. Everyone likes hogs but I like them 20-24" ones way better eating


----------



## huntindoggie22

Those are mosquito eyes


----------



## set-the-drag

No s$!t I never see inland lake eyes with the spots on the skin. That's one hell of a haul


----------



## huntindoggie22

Those spots are just from the fish laying on each other in the cooler.


----------



## set-the-drag

Where they all spawned out?


----------



## huntindoggie22

All males and they are milking.


----------



## alumadude

huntindoggie22 said:


> Those spots are just from the fish laying on each other in the cooler.


nice catch. going to take boat out tomorrow morning. any suggestions. going to work south end with jigs minnows and crawlers. did you get a water temp?


----------



## Bone2323

The usgs is saying 47 degrees


----------



## Bloomer

Alleysteel said:


> The river ... ? The dam /mosquito creek ?
> Im not trying to be sarcastic. Thank you for sharing any information



Ok you got me on that one. Yes the damn


----------



## cbuswalleye

Are the fish with clipped tails stocked fish? I've noticed that on some of the walleye I've caught there. And also have they pulled the nets out yet? Thanks for the info


----------



## Bad Bub

Nets are gone. Water temp was 46-47 end to end... water color was "patchy" with areas that were surprisingly clear and other areas that you could plant corn.


----------



## Bad Bub

Oh... one 13" bass and one 13" crappie for me Saturday.


----------



## Walleye 3

The fish with clipped tails were ones the state caught in the net. They clip them so the know that they were already caught once. They use those numbers to get a population estimate. I heard the nets are coming out Monday.


----------



## Chewy911

cranberrycrusher said:


> Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


We have been on mosquito since early morning. Only caught a crappie,a huge perch and 3 really small perch. Marking lots of fish but no bites.


----------



## ignantmike

nets are still by the causeway......me and a buddy went this morn for a few hours.....fished north of causeway.....water was very dirty.....not a single bite


----------



## Lil' Rob

I was out on the lake Saturday late afternoon. Was only out for about an hour for a multitude of reasons. Fished the north side, and managed one fish, a 12.5" crappie. My fish finder read the water temp at 46 degrees. As others have said, water was dirty, visibility was only a few inches. Marked a lot of fish as well, from 6' out to 10' of water. Talked to one guy coming in from wading, he had three small (legal) walleye. Still, it was nice to get out and spend time with my son.


----------



## hailtothethief

People are catching a lot of small walleye. Usually its mid april you start catching the big mommas. Still early for walleye.


----------



## alumadude

i went out sunday 8 to 1. fished mostly south end. marked lots of fish only got 1 gill four small perch and a 19 inch walleye. water was dirty and temp was 46/47. another week or so if we get some warmer weather and the walleye bite will be on


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Fished Sunday. Jigging caught 3 walleye. Wasn't hot and heavy but was nice to get out. Saw males chasing eachother on the surface so they were for sure there. Fished south side and the water wasn't bad at all.


----------



## mosquito walleye

Got 1 nice 22 incher on Mosquito on Sunday slow trolling


----------



## huntindoggie22

There are hungry fish out there. Girlfriend and I went out last night for a couple hours. I got my limit and she pulled 3 herself. Cranks in the shallows.


----------



## cranberrycrusher

I saw this post on Facebook and thought it was a joke. Good job!


----------



## huntindoggie22

cranberrycrusher said:


> I saw this post on Facebook and thought it was a joke. Good job!


My reports are never made up.


----------



## KrappieKyle

huntindoggie22 said:


> There are hungry fish out there. Girlfriend and I went out last night for a couple hours. I got my limit and she pulled 3 herself. Cranks in the shallows.
> View attachment 233662


Mosquito?


----------



## cranberrycrusher

huntindoggie22 said:


> My reports are never made up.


Didn't mean to offend you. I totally believe you. Good catch seems like things are starting to heat up out there.


----------



## huntindoggie22

cranberrycrusher said:


> Didn't mean to offend you. I totally believe you. Good catch seems like things are starting to heat up out there.


None takin. I'm sure people second guess my reports at times but I know that lake like the back of my hand and I do quite well every year.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

huntindoggie22 said:


> None takin. I'm sure people second guess my reports at times but I know that lake like the back of my hand and I do quite well every year.


Tim is notorious for fish porn. Way to keep killing em!


----------



## BassEater

I'm from down south about two hours. If i brought the boat up what's a good bait to throw for walleye up there? I'm used to fishing for saugeye down here. Are vibes working good now? About what water depth do I want to target?


----------



## bountyhunter

flicker shad, and vibes shallow right now ,going monday if the weathers better.


----------



## litman24

Do you do better on the north end or south end at night?


huntindoggie22 said:


> None takin. I'm sure people second guess my reports at times but I know that lake like the back of my hand and I do quite well every year.


----------



## Petermkerling

cranberrycrusher said:


> Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


I too am interested in good reports from a boat during the day. I will probably give it a try Monday. If I make it out I will post results. From the reports so far the daytime bite hasn't really started yet. 
I wish I knew skeeter well enough to be confident to go at night. (Maybe I'll stay mon after the sun goes down)
Hey huntingdoggie, any advice for us non vampires??


----------



## litman24

Petermkerling said:


> I too am interested in good reports from a boat during the day. I will probably give it a try Monday. If I make it out I will post results. From the reports so far the daytime bite hasn't really started yet.
> I wish I knew skeeter well enough to be confident to go at night. (Maybe I'll stay mon after the sun goes down)
> Hey huntingdoggie, any advice for us non vampires??[/QUOTE
> And Vampires.... lol


----------



## litman24

And Vampires..... lol


----------



## leadcorebean

Fished southend yesterday and only got 10 it was a tough bite for sure ! No real pattern other than looking for a fuzz cleaner water helped and all on twisters . Talk about a sore morning ! Gotta get the jiggin arms back in shape


----------



## huntindoggie22

Still getting them. Pulled a 2 man limit last night.


----------



## bountyhunter

way to nail them, I,m going monday if possible. leave me a couple.


----------



## musclebeach22

Huntindoggy22, I'm thinking about going Monday afternoon and possibly staying for the night. I have 0 interest in trolling. Would it be safe to say that I'm looking for 6-8fow and weed edges. Probably casting a husky jerk or shadow rap. Even thought about throwing a Carolina rig with a floating jig and a leech. Sound like it would produce?


----------



## lakeman1

Nice job hunt dog we are gonna give it a try tonight we've never done the night time


----------



## pymybob

Sounds good to me. I would also not be afraid to throw a lit bobber with a leech or minnow in those weed edges too. Good luck!



musclebeach22 said:


> Huntindoggy22, I'm thinking about going Monday afternoon and possibly staying for the night. I have 0 interest in trolling. Would it be safe to say that I'm looking for 6-8fow and weed edges. Probably casting a husky jerk or shadow rap. Even thought about throwing a Carolina rig with a floating jig and a leech. Sound like it would produce?


----------



## eyeman 4

huntindoggie22 said:


> Still getting them. Pulled a 2 man limit last night.
> View attachment 234047





musclebeach22 said:


> Huntindoggy22, I'm thinking about going Monday afternoon and possibly staying for the night. I have 0 interest in trolling. Would it be safe to say that I'm looking for 6-8fow and weed edges. Probably casting a husky jerk or shadow rap. Even thought about throwing a Carolina rig with a floating jig and a leech. Sound like it would produce?


Huntindoggie (aka HotDog) won't reply...... read the prior post. Fisherman ask him general questions (nothing specific) and he goes silent. He uses this site to brag only. It's a big lake and this is a forum to share info. & not to cure self esteem issues. I too do well at night using a variety of 3 to 4 inch stick baits in 2-5ft of water. I can post coolers of fish as well but when doing so will answer fellow forum questions. DON'T BE A WEINEY!


----------



## huntindoggie22

eyeman 4 said:


> Huntindoggie (aka HotDog) won't reply...... read the prior post. Fisherman ask him general questions (nothing specific) and he goes silent. He uses this site to brag only. It's a big lake and this is a forum to share info. & not to cure self esteem issues. I too do well at night using a variety of 3 to 4 inch stick baits in 2-5ft of water. I can post coolers of fish as well but when doing so will answer fellow forum questions. DON'T BE A WEINEY!


Hahaha good one. Actually I can show you a ton of answered pm's from guys on here that I've given out information too and also spots so since you are new here why don't you go someone else with your childish rants. It's my discretion if I want to post sensitive info here or choose to respond to someone in a pm if they ask. I don't post info like that here so smucks like you don't end up in my spots or try to follow me around and find my spots. I don't have to brag about my catches but I post pictures because of people like you that would dis credit a report if I didn't. Good luck.


----------



## huntindoggie22

.


----------



## bountyhunter

he answerd my question thanks .


----------



## joekacz

bountyhunter said:


> he answerd my question thanks .


I know Linda's open but did anyone notice if the State Park bait shop was opened up yet? Thank's in advance.


----------



## litman24

bountyhunter said:


> he answerd my question thanks .


I asked in a prior post north or south side...... I saw another guy ask for any tips regarding night fishing. You chose not to respond. Your desgression & choice and I personally am not offended. I have my own spring spots mainly on the south end. I was just curious. I personally don't mind and answer any questions minus specific spots...... good fishing to all!


----------



## litman24

litman24 said:


> I asked in a prior post north or south side...... I saw another guy ask for any tips regarding night fishing. You chose not to respond. Your desgression & choice and I personally am not offended. I have my own spring spots mainly on the south end. I was just curious. I personally don't mind and answer any questions minus specific spots...... good fishing to all!


----------



## litman24

Just figured out how to post pics! Lol Those are from last week.


----------



## lakeman1

Huntdoggie answered my questions but you still have to go out and catch the fish and every night is different I'm sure


----------



## Walleye 3

Yes the bait store at the state park was open last week. I dont know there times of operation.


----------



## slipsinker

Walleye 3 said:


> Yes the bait store at the state park was open last week. I dont know there times of operation.


opens at 6 a.m. now, not sure closing time #330-637-2075


----------



## joekacz

slipsinker said:


> opens at 6 a.m. now, not sure closing time #330-637-2075


Thanks to both replies.


----------



## ldrjay

doggie gives specific spots as well. great guy . take the name calling whining and drama to facebook........


----------



## strike zore

cranberrycrusher said:


> Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


I fish mosquito from 7 to 3 today two little walleye jigging and 0 trolling all on the north side


----------



## Ranger621WW

My buddy and I went out today 7:45 -4:30. Drifted crawler harnesses until 11:30 - nothing. Jigged until 1:00 - nothing then the Gentleman at the bait shop said he heard they were moving into deeper waters - started drifting in 16 - 18 for water and hooked 1st one at 2:30 and caught 4 more and some perch by 4:30


----------



## bountyhunter

thanks for the info. I,ll be there about 7;30/8am. red lund. first time out .going solo so I,ll try it all.seems to me they should be hugging the shore line.


----------



## Walleye 3

Lead core and flickershads and shad raps should be real good now in 14 to 16 feet on the westside of the lake.


----------



## Searay

7 to noon south end by damn 3 guys, 2 crappie, 1 walleye(20"), 1 blue gill... walleye caught on bobber 12ft. down 1/32 black jig tipped with minnow in 23ft. water.


----------



## litman24

Searay said:


> 7 to noon south end by damn 3 guys, 2 crappie, 1 walleye(20"), 1 blue gill... walleye caught on bobber 12ft. down 1/32 black jig tipped with minnow in 23ft. water.


Limit but it took longer than normal. Started at 9:30pm and fished till midnight.


----------



## mosquito walleye

litman24 said:


> Limit but it took longer than normal. Started at 9:30pm and fished till midnight.


Nice catch Litman!! Seems the bite is much better at night like it usually is!!! The leadcore trolling should def be starting soon with the morning bite!! Only problem is..... Still waiting on my new boat to be done being built and shipped to Ohio........ Keep the good catches coming guys! I will soon be able to be out again myself.


----------



## litman24

I don't mind sharing info.....
Cranberrycrusher asked in a prior post. They've moved a little deeper. Breaks off shallow humps & points. I attach pics of cranks that worked last night. Not my go to lures but that's what they wanted last night.


----------



## iceman

Did u happen to see many waders out...Seems like bite is getting later...We normally get in water wading around 7:30 and fish till about 9...Of course if the bite is on we stay but usually by then if it hasn't happened it doesn't start...I wonder if we need to start fishing later??? I see u guys throw cranks but a jig and minnow has always been effective if the fish are there...Water temp is still not over 50 degrees...If shallow bite does not happen soon it may be time to get golf clubs out


----------



## steelheadmagic

Waded south end 7pm-10. Only walleye caught was on a shad rap after sunset. Seems bite is later but only out once this year. I may be getting old and pessimistic but wading was far more productive in the 1990's when I moved back from school. Did hear Sasquatch mating call twice last night!


----------



## litman24

iceman said:


> Did u happen to see many waders out...Seems like bite is getting later...We normally get in water wading around 7:30 and fish till about 9...Of course if the bite is on we stay but usually by then if it hasn't happened it doesn't start...I wonder if we need to start fishing later??? I see u guys throw cranks but a jig and minnow has always been effective if the fish are there...Water temp is still not over 50 degrees...If shallow bite does not happen soon it may be time to get golf clubs out[/QUOT





steelheadmagic said:


> Waded south end 7pm-10. Only walleye caught was on a shad rap after sunset. Seems bite is later but only out once this year. I may be getting old and pessimistic but wading was far more productive in the 1990's when I moved back from school. Did hear Sasquatch mating call twice last night!


I was Sasquatch.... lol
Diaphragm coyote call/howls.


----------



## closing time

Walleye 3 said:


> Lead core and flickershads and shad raps should be real good now in 14 to 16 feet on the westside of the lake.


That was my plan yesterday... 0-0


----------



## set-the-drag

Anyone having any crappie luck?


----------



## ldrjay

we got ten last night. 2 to 5 ft. casting.


----------



## huntindoggie22

ldrjay said:


> we got ten last night. 2 to 5 ft. casting.


And you're seriously not going to tell us where you got them, what time you caught them, what lure you caught them on, how you were holding your mouth and what color shirt you were wearing?!!!!!!! Come on now. This isn't just a bragging board!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice sounds like it's picking up might have to give it a shot this week


----------



## Duckhunter8214

Did you get crappie or walleye that shallow


----------



## huntindoggie22

Duckhunter8214 said:


> Did you get crappie or walleye that shallow


Walleye.


----------



## ldrjay

huntindoggie22 said:


> And you're seriously not going to tell us where you got them, what time you caught them, what lure you caught them on, how you were holding your mouth and what color shirt you were wearing?!!!!!!! Come on now. This isn't just a bragging board!!!!!


it was dark under the moon it the wind. camo hoodie haha this is funny. a stick bait with color. that side on that end of the lake. hahahahaha


----------



## ldrjay

silly me I forgot the most important bragging part!!!!


----------



## ldrjay

silly me I forgot the most important bragging part!!!!


----------



## huntindoggie22

Oh wait I want to get in on this!!!! Here's our catch from last night!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

west branch




__
set-the-drag


__
Jun 26, 2013




Small 15&quot; big 24&quot;


----------



## litman24

huntindoggie22 said:


> Oh wait I want to get in on this!!!! Here's our catch from last night!!!
> View attachment 234254
> [/QUOTE





set-the-drag said:


> west branch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> set-the-drag
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small 15&quot; big 24&quot;


Wow the new guys post ruffled some feathers! Lol
Seems like a few of us are doing well with similar patterns. Plenty of spots & fish for all. Relax and have fun! I'm heading out now.....


----------



## iceman

Steelheadmagic...The 90's were good for wading but size of fish not nearly as big as fish we have caught last 5 years or so...However, the beat goes on for wading this spring...Buddy waded west sure line did not get a bite...Fished 7-9...Jig and minnow...fishing same area we have always done well in...


----------



## Petermkerling

cranberrycrusher said:


> Anyone have any good reports of fishing from a boat during the day? If I get out I'd be happy to share info. My dad went out yesterday and watched them bring in the fish. He said he was amazed at the size of the fish just net after net of 4 and 5lbers. They said they would probably be done today, but that the fish population is great. Anyone catching?


Anyway... here is a "fishing from a boat during the daytime"; even though it's not "good". 
Fished 12-7, two of us fishing got 1 bite- 17" walleye on a clown vibe in 18 fow jigging off bottom. Right on a break near shallow water on the se side. Tried jig & minnie, tried rippin raps, tried flicker shads, tried floating jig & Minnie off bottom- nothin

Wind was ripping, made things tough but glad to have gotten out and score my first fish on a vibe


----------



## alumadude

Petermkerling said:


> Anyway... here is a "fishing from a boat during the daytime"; even though it's not "good".
> Fished 12-7, two of us fishing got 1 bite- 17" walleye on a clown vibe in 18 fow jigging off bottom. Right on a break near shallow water on the se side. Tried jig & minnie, tried rippin raps, tried flicker shads, tried floating jig & Minnie off bottom- nothin
> 
> Wind was ripping, made things tough but glad to have gotten out and score my first fish on a vibe


we fished the same area yesterday. tried drifting got one but was moving to fast.anchored and caught another and about 100 perch. lots of dinks but kept 8 perch 9 to 12 inches. the two walleye were twins at 17 inches. fished 8 to 3 water temp was 49 to 50 degrees


----------



## crestliner TS

seem


huntindoggie22 said:


> Oh wait I want to get in on this!!!! Here's our catch from last night!!!
> View attachment 234254


seems like dude got under your skin! lol! It IS a board to help others, not brag...seems like you like to brag a lot.....just sayin!


----------



## huntindoggie22

crestliner TS said:


> seem
> 
> seems like dude got under your skin! lol! It IS a board to help others, not brag...seems like you like to brag a lot.....just sayin!


Nope didn't get under my skin at all just having some fun at the expense of the new guys remarks and now to the other part of your post. I've been a member of this site for going on 10 years now and the quality of the members over those years has really declined. I very rarely post a report on here anymore for that simple fact. No matter what you post or report someone is going to discredit you or have something to say negative about it. I've posted a few pictures of my catches on here along with a little bit of info on technic and location. If people want to send me a pm to ask further info I gladly help them out. You also learn over the years that there are a lot of guys that try to squeeze ever tiny morsel of info out of you they can in one form or another to try to figure out your spots on the lake because they are struggling and get jealous when they see others do well. I put a lot of time and effort into my fishing and at times it pays off but if you aren't basically putting the fish on a guys hook he gets mad so good luck to all you fisherman because like many others that have come and gone on here for this exact reason I will no longer post any kind of reports or info.


----------



## Skippy

BRAGGING,,, I think not!!!! Doggie22 and many others have spent time, energy, and more so money, getting to be good at catching fish.
Many sit back and watch baseball and basketball games. Even golf. Are those players, for the most bragging ??? Nope, there just the best of the best. Just like those who can post up pictures of real nice catches on this web site.
If you really read all the posts you can read where those using jigs aren't doing so good. A few said there using cranks and catching fish. What more do you want?? Maybe a map with a red X on it.. Read between the lines. Maybe, just maybe you'll learn something...
Sorry,,,, Rant over..


----------



## snag

I remember when I first joined Ogf 10 plus years ago, when a thread started about someone catching some fish it was where's the picture at ? No pic no  . Now it's called bragging to post a picture, grow up and read the posts or don't look at it, I enjoy his posts cause it gives me a heads up when the eyes are along shore at night. We did it last April after it was posted and limited out that night also. Good luck doggie..


----------



## bountyhunter

that X is my spot put there 20yrs ago.


----------



## ldrjay

he got under no ones skin hahaha we are definitely mocking him! agree with doggies statement. unless a guy is spoon fed on your boat the want a 10 digit GPS coordinates where you were. here is a hint. SHALLOW 2 TO 5 FOOT OF WATER. I found a spot the other night they happened to stack at for easy food picking. a current break again shallow. it was windy they were in the edge of the current. do some research on predator ambush behavior. not that hard to figure out were to start. navionics app also helps with this.


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Petermkerling said:


> Anyway... here is a "fishing from a boat during the daytime"; even though it's not "good".
> Fished 12-7, two of us fishing got 1 bite- 17" walleye on a clown vibe in 18 fow jigging off bottom. Right on a break near shallow water on the se side. Tried jig & minnie, tried rippin raps, tried flicker shads, tried floating jig & Minnie off bottom- nothin
> 
> Wind was ripping, made things tough but glad to have gotten out and score my first fish on a vibe


Lol well thanks for the report. I did the same on Sunday. I think the daytime from a boat bite should be coming any day now. I hope to have a report soon, but maybe not here because this thing is out of control now lol.


----------



## kayak1979

Part of the fun for me is just the tactics and research involved in fishing. I spend hours fishing lakes usually because I'm in a kayak paddling, but I spend even more time almost obsessive like researching articles on tactics for fishing. Different seasons, areas, maps. I love studying navionics maps and thinking about different areas that perhaps hold fish. To me it is like a treasure hunt. If someone told me to go to x location I feel like i haven't even accomplished anything. I like to ask about tactics more than anything. I even sometimes dream up ideas in new ways in catching fish like secret baits or attractants. "Without the the bitter, the sweet ain't as sweet."


----------



## meatwagon

If I do post on this site anymore it's to brag or bash!


----------



## Raylc

Were you trolling for the eyes?


----------



## Jiner67

I cannot agree with huntingdoggie more! This used to be great site where fishing info was shared and enjoyed. You will not find me posting much anymore because the next day you will find 27 dudes fishing the same spot doing the same thing (honestly this can be comical at times). Learn to love the sport and the sport will love you too. In all seriousness 1 good fisherman can teach you more in 1 year than the average person can learn in 10. Respect those that already expierenced the ups and downs and more often then not they will help you! It is one thing to give up a pattern, and a complete opposite to give a specific loacation.


----------



## Timothy A Wolbert

huntindoggie22 said:


> Nope didn't get under my skin at all just having some fun at the expense of the someone is going to discredit you or have something to say negative about it. I've posted a few pictures of my catches on here along with a little bit of info on technic and location. If people want to send me a pm to ask further info I gladly help them out. You also learn over the years that there are a lot of guys that try to squeeze ever tiny morsel of info out of you they can in one form or another to try to figure out your spots on the lake because they are struggling and get jealous when they see others do well. I put a lot of time and effort into my fishing and at times it pays off but if you aren't basically putting the fish on a guys hook he gets mad so good luck to all you fisherman because like many others that have come and gone on here for this exact reason I will no longer post any kind of reports or info.


----------



## litman24

Timothy A Wolbert said:


> Hey man I've fished mosquito and Milton for 20 years without a problem. I'm struggling this year. You seem to got your game on. I'm not to big to learn a thing or two. I been going out at night fall in 5 to 3 ft water with crank baits, rapala. Not getting a bite, don't know what I'm doing wrong this year. You got any advice. Much appreciated


Wind direction & speed determines my spot or side if lake. Have a few quality options......
Also, change baits. Their appetite and presentation changes after. 
Lastley, they come & go in schools a lot. The other night I didn't get a hit my first hour. Then the next hour and a half we limited.....


----------



## HappySnag

Timothy A Wolbert said:


> Hey man I've fished mosquito and Milton for 20 years without a problem. I'm struggling this year. You seem to got your game on. I'm not to big to learn a thing or two. I been going out at night fall in 5 to 3 ft water with crank baits, rapala. Not getting a bite, don't know what I'm doing wrong this year. You got any advice. Much appreciated


cover more spots,change presentation more,till you find fish and what they like.


----------



## ldrjay

what both said. ^^^^^ also if the bite shuts down for a good while troll till you find a fish then set up shop. our last four the other night were drifting the raps behind the boat into the same area we were casting. yes the wind and current was that strong.


----------



## litman24

Cranks in shallows still


----------



## wolfenstein

Got 6 tonight. On a 5' flat near a drop. Floating stick baits to stay above weeds, slow retiieve.


----------



## russelld

Thanks to all posters the info helps I would never fish exact spots Just sometimes at docks ask how someone did I just love the guys that act all top secret I need to learn a lot but I do it on the water and earn it so know some of us new guys really appreciate all the helping


----------



## closing time

Same program as everyone else. Started getting them at 10 and finished short of our limits at 1130.


----------



## litman24

wolfenstein said:


> Got 6 tonight. On a 5' flat near a drop. Floating stick baits to stay above weeds, slow retiieve.


There were schools if shinners all around us..... walleyes were close


----------



## Chewy911

ldrjay said:


> what both said. ^^^^^ also if the bite shuts down for a good while troll till you find a fish then set up shop. our last four the other night were drifting the raps behind the boat into the same area we were casting. yes the wind and current was that strong.


As far as trolling to find them goes what should the depth of the water be where trolling? Should I stick to the same area closer to the weeds or go to a little deeper water?


----------



## ldrjay

Chewy911 said:


> As far as trolling to find them goes what should the depth of the water be where trolling? Should I stick to the same area closer to the weeds or go to a little deeper water?


at night I'll troll the same water depths and do s pattern till I find a pattern. or if we hook one we will stop and cast for a while. after you do it enough take a look at a map and you will catch on to what and why. I'm telling you if you don't have the navionics app you are cheating yourself big-time.


----------



## crestliner TS

Now see how easy that was? And it even helped a few fisherman! I have been a member here too for about 10 yrs and yes, I see the quality of posts going turning into boasting. If you post pics of fish with no info you are bragging, but some need to feed that ego! I can post pics of thousands of fish but why? Dont be so easily offended, welcome to the internet! Happy Easter!


----------



## HappySnag

crestliner TS said:


> Now see how easy that was? And it even helped a few fisherman! I have been a member here too for about 10 yrs and yes, I see the quality of posts going turning into boasting. If you post pics of fish with no info you are bragging, but some need to feed that ego! I can post pics of thousands of fish but why? Dont be so easily offended, welcome to the internet! Happy Easter!


I am happy with the picture,stickbait and 2', 4' water.
that is teling me,you have to look and have chance to do good.
full report is bonus,it is his choice.
if you like to argue,do that with your wife or girlfriend,not with fisherman,if you do you chase them away,and then you complain,noubody is posting report from the lake,Mosquito,Pymy.
that is not you,that is for everybody.


----------



## litman24

crestliner TS said:


> Now see how easy that was? And it even helped a few fisherman! I have been a member here too for about 10 yrs and yes, I see the quality of posts going turning into boasting. If you post pics of fish with no info you are bragging, but some need to feed that ego! I can post pics of thousands of fish but why? Dont be so easily offended, welcome to the internet! Happy Easter!





crestliner TS said:


> Now see how easy that was? And it even helped a few fisherman! I have been a member here too for about 10 yrs and yes, I see the quality of posts going turning into boasting. If you post pics of fish with no info you are bragging, but some need to feed that ego! I can post pics of thousands of fish but why? Dont be so easily offended, welcome to the internet! Happy Easter!


I hit Pymy for the 1st time this year. The ramp parking lot was EMPTY when I got there at 7:30pm. I was worried but had my two young boys with me so we headed out to my favorite hump. Not a bit till dark and then:
Walleyes started coming in and rolling all around us. My two boys thought that was cool. Pymy is always behind mosquito. Anyhow got 7 and kept 4 good eaters. Walleye numbers not as good as mosquito but bigger fish for sure. Yellow perch jr. thunder sticks is what they wanted. We only fished till 10:00 but it was a nice trip.


----------



## marshal45

I too have been a member for around 10 years. Just like some of those that mentioned above I rarely post anymore bc someone always has s... to say. I still really enjoy this website, mostly the hunting forums and I think it is well intended. But I have to say that I have literally ruined spots by posting too much information. I also truly believe that the fishing has gotten worse for the type of fishing I like to do and I think it's a direct result of this website.


----------



## ldrjay

I give info like doggie does. it forces you to interact. the guy asked a trolling question I answered without to being any real info out. steelhead I will spotburn without hesitation. walleye not a chance. it is over an hour for me to pyma and skeeter. I go and try stuff a d hit trusty old spots. guy said pyma is firing up at night. guess what I'm gonna go there and I will catch walleye just the same as at skeeter. using the same tactics. only diffence pyma has better areas I prefer to fish. not to mention bigger fish and numbers in these areas. offended not a bit. I really don't come on to this site as much anymore due to the members that don't contribute at all. by this I mean member that don't post. I have a guy at my work that is a member and he has never posted. he just trolls for info. I gladly give great info to those that p.m. out in the open not really.


----------

